# autograph tree wood bowl



## Jim Beam (May 16, 2016)

Yeah, I'd never heard of this either. But when this piece of wood popped up on Ebay last summer I snapped it up. Craziest spalting I'd ever seen up to that point. I rough turned it last fall, then threw it under the house. Dug it up last month and finish turned it as a Mother's Day gift for Mrs. Beam. It's about 4" wide, 3" tall, 1/8" wall thickness, and finished with paste wax.



 

 

It's also referred to as the signature tree. Considered an invasive species in many places. Pics of the wood that I have seen looked nothing like this.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## kweinert (May 16, 2016)

I had a couple of pen blanks from this wood and it looked just as spalted. Seems difficult to acquire, but I've not looked for it in a long time.


----------



## DKMD (May 16, 2016)

That's cool!

I remember having a few pen blanks of the stuff that I got from a Hawaiian seller on EBay years ago.


----------



## Nature Man (May 16, 2016)

Downright gorgeous bowl! Never heard of this wood. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 16, 2016)

Never heard of it either. But now I need to get some. That is a great looking piece. Nicely done....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 16, 2016)

Nice bowl and amazing wood, does the wood go by any other name?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (May 16, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Nice bowl and amazing wood, does the wood go by any other name?



Sometimes I call it Ray, and sometimes I call it Jay, but I never has to call it for dinner.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (May 16, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Nice bowl and amazing wood, does the wood go by any other name?


Clusia Rosea is the Latin name... Here's a link:

http://www.instanthawaii.com/cgi-bin/hi?Plants.sigtree

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 17, 2016)

That is a super nice super spalted piece of signature. Great work on that bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

